# Find out what your Elf, Orc, Dwarf, & Hobbit name is



## Elenciryaquen (Jan 25, 2002)

*Find out what your Elf, Orc, Dwarf, & Hobbit name it*

I don't know if this link has been posted, sorry if it has! But everyone go see and what the Elf, Orc, Dwarf, and Hobbit name is at: http://www.barrowdowns.com/Welcome.asp and look under "Name Generators" on the left side.

My Elf name was: Nilaráto 
My Dwarf name was: Dain Bloodguard 
My Orc name was: Ufhûr the Atrocious 
My Hobbit name was: Linda Bolger from LongCleeve


I like my Elf name best! LOL

Does anyone know exactly what it means in Quenya? Or even if it is a word in Quenya? LOL


----------



## bunnywhippit (Jan 25, 2002)

*fun fun fun!*

Oh, i haven't seen all of these before! I should of realised there were Orc & Dwarf ones. 

My Elf name was: Hallavása 
My Dwarf name was: Mundin Emeraldskin 
My Orc name was: Bôrkrut the Strongclaw
My Hobbit name was: Aldarida Brown from Deephallow

And was i according to the ancient scrolls of the Red Book of Westmarch - a Happy Wood-Elf. 

I think i can put up with that.  Oh yeah, and do our Elf name mean anything? (and do we even want to know if they do? )


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 25, 2002)

What a great site...I had no idea this exist. & it was so much fun!!! You all have to try this!


My Elf Name: Fingoiniel
My Dwarf Name: Doin Saphireplate
My Ork Name: Shagrat the Pillager
My Hobbit Name: Diamond Bridger from Pincup


And according to the ancient scrolls of the Red Book of Westmarch I was - A Beautiful Mair

I also tried my name without adding my middle name in the Hobbit Name indicator and I came out with this: 

Gilly Gamgee from Scary

I'm not sure but were we suppose to include our middle names? Just wondering...because if we do...I'm going to have very different names altogether.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Jan 25, 2002)

> bill the pony was a Respected Wizard


   

although...


> bill the Pony was a Friendless Kin-slayer


----------



## Morwen (Jan 25, 2002)

Interesting...

Elven name: Bulelambe
Orc name: Uftrak the Cruel
Hobbit name: Berylla Tunnelly from Oatbarton
Dwarven name: Dain coppersinger


According to the Red book of Westmarch, I'm an irritating healer. 

In all other tried versions of my name, I was: a Wicked steward, a troublesome bird-tamer, and an eavesdropping stone-troll.


----------



## Greymantle (Jan 25, 2002)

Ooh...Coppersinger...I like that.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 26, 2002)

Orc name: Ugbad the Crippler *Sounds like a wrestler)
Elf name: Luinëréd 
Dwarf name: Norin Saphirefoot
Hobbit name: (This is scary and long) Dinodas Hedgeworth from The Far Downs

And the Red book says that i am - Pockedmarked Oathbreaker


----------



## Adrastea (Jan 26, 2002)

Elf Name: Imaerien
Hobbit Name: Poppy Tussock from the Marish (I'm scared)
Orc Name: Gorukh the Squasher (Now I am really scared)
Dwarf Name: Nain Skytears


According to the Red book of Westmarch I am a Six-toothed Ghost.   I am very very scared


----------



## Rian (Jan 26, 2002)

LOL. This was great!

My Elf name = Aralammenwen

My Dwarf name = Fundin Saphireslinger

My Orc name = Globhak the Pillager

My Hobbit name = Diamond Willow from Archet

All in All, I was... 

A Drunken Sacksville-Baggins!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 26, 2002)

There, there...
.ats Rian on the back:.
No-one deserves to be a drunken Sackville-Baggins  !

I was a Confused Ruffian  !

~Kit the Confused Ruffian 

btw, I'll post all my names when I can get them to work  !


----------



## Isildur's Bane (Jan 26, 2002)

Grishthak the Wicked 
Bilbo Brownlock from the North Moors
Arraugion 
Báin Brassmail 

I'll let you all work out which are which. There's alot of alitteration going on in ME


----------



## Isildur's Bane (Jan 26, 2002)

*ps*

I was an Irksome Orklings. Is that a young, ineffective, or lesser orc then?


----------



## Bimblmere (Jan 26, 2002)

Orcish name is Pushrash the Pillager
elfish name is Esgalfinion
Hobbit name Isembard Grenthumb from Deephallow
Dwarfin name Marin Saphireer
and apparently i roamed middle earth as Tragic Harfoot according to the Red Book of Westmarch...........cool!


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Jan 27, 2002)

Orc name~ Buzuk the Gouger.
Hobbit name~ Goodchild Sandyman from Buckland or Pansy Hilldweller from the Far Downs.
Elf name~ Gorlammothwen.
Dwarf name~ Lim Lightningcryer.
And acording to the Red Book I was a Evil Brandybuck or a pockmarked Umbarian  nearly as bad as a Drunken Sackville-Baggins!


----------



## Jackie Reynolds (Jan 27, 2002)

they are all a little weird, but ok. here goes.

Orc name:Barznakh the Teaner
Hobbit name: Hiligrim Banks from Gamwich
Elvin: (my real elvin name is Anira the Elf Princess of Lothlorien) Gorbrethilwen
Dwarvish: Fror Iceanvil

I think I like the dwarvish 1 the best. The elvish 1 was ok though.


___________

All hail Anira the Elf, Princess of Lothlorien, heir to the throne of Lothlorien ( after Wizdom)


----------



## Uminya (Jan 28, 2002)

Elven Name - Penngristion

Hobbit Name - Sancho Bracegirdle from Brandy Hall

Orc Name - Nazhûr the Cruel 

Dwarven Name - Mîm Diamondfist (eek! I'm a Mim!)

What I was - Pockmarked Umbarian (hehe)

That is a pretty neat gizmo


----------



## AngelElf (Jan 28, 2002)

That site is so fun. Thanks Elenciryaquen for posting it!
Orc- Sniknakh the Bloody Handed 
How the heck do you say "Sniknakh"?
Hobbit-Celandine Banks from Tuckborough
Elf- Nusiweiel
Dwarf- Glim Bronzeanvil
And I was an Intelligent Wainrider

Personally I like Sniknakh the Bloody Handed the best, who wouldn't like to go up to someone and introduce themselves as Sniknakh the Bloody Handed?


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 29, 2002)

Orc name: Krumtakh the Blood-Axe 
Hobbit Name: Elanor Goodbody from theMarish
Elven name: Veeriniel
Dwarven name: Derin Marblelegs

and in Middle-Earth I was *blinks and looks confused* an imbred balrog?! Heck, I don't even know what a balrog is!


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 30, 2002)

These are really cool!

My Elf name: Telepnilwen
My Dwarf name: Bifur Clawnose
My Orc name: Gubgob the Thug (I am not a Thug thank you very much!)
My Hobbit name: Rosa Gold from Deephallow

What I was in Middle-Earth: A Loved Ranger of Ithilien

I like my names, ecept for my Orc name...thug...


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jan 30, 2002)

Elf Name: Iarturion ( i like that name)
Hobbit Name:Carl Muddyfoot from The Far Downs. (what a bad name)
Orc Name:Bâzklâsh the Tearer(yeah thats kool)
Dwarf Name:Malin Icebrow (not bad)

What was i:Incognito Black Rider (lol thats funny)


----------



## *arillyn* (Jan 30, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the site!! 

My elf name: Lhuncirithiel

Hobbit: Mimosa Bracegirdle from Rushy

Dwarf: Corin Woodenfist

Orkish: Ugluk the Gouger


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2002)

Hobbit-Orgulas Tussle from the Marish (I think all hobbit names are supposed to be stupid, but my little sister got the name Marigold Hornblower which fits her)
Elf-Caranthondion-what kind of stupid name is that?
Dwarf-Balin Coppertears-that's pretty stupid, too
Orc-Grimukh the Wicked-that's cool, my mom's was Bugburz the Squasher Ha! My little sister was Gorkrish the Mucous Ha!
I was a forgotten ghost which is evil, but my little sister was a laughing spawn of ungoliant!


----------



## Silme (Jan 30, 2002)

This was fun!!

My elf name - Culgaeriel
Hobbit name - Lily Tussock from Brockenborings
Dwarf name - Tarin Loretears
Orc name - Thrakukh the Sly

And I was a Talented Ghost - nice to know I was at least talented!!


----------



## Moonbeams (Jan 30, 2002)

He he, this is fun. My names are

Orc: Bowlitz the Horrible
Hobbit: Rowan from Needlehole
Elven: Orolanthirien
Dwarven: Grundin Songholder

I think I like my dwarven name best.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 30, 2002)

*Awesome Site!*

This was really fun-

My Orc Name- Urkhûr the Basher 
My Hobbit Name- Amarantha Bolger from Newbury
My Elvish Name- Quellecristiel -This one is my favorite
My Dwarvish Name- Brór Mithrilguard 

Overall I was a......Dancing Valar


----------



## TygaStoryweaver (Feb 9, 2002)

This is SO KEWL! I have to show my friends this!

Hobbit: Daisy Tunnelly from Newbury (cute )
Orc: Ashtrak the Crippler (ouch)
Elf: Alklambewen (pretty)
Dwarf: Drar Coalsinger (I think that's a guy's name)
Occupation: Prancing Healer D YEAH!)


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 10, 2002)

Apparantly I'm a friendly Nazgul....!


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 10, 2002)

Elven Name- Luineatarion

Dwarven Name- Norin Rocktooth

Hobbit Name- Doderic Fields from Brandy Hall

Orc Name- Goldul the Testy

And I was a "Pockmarked Longbeard." I thought my names were pretty cool, (I thought my elf name could be better though), but what the heck is a "Pockmarked Longbeard"?????


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 14, 2002)

wow, this is really cool:

Orcish name = Bôrzog the Mauler 
Hobbit name = Lotho Goldworthy from Dwaling
Elven name = Ainawing 
Dwarven name = Bundin Graniteleg


----------



## legoman (Feb 14, 2002)

Orc Name - Skragob the Blacktooth
Hobbit Name - Longo Gold from Hobbiton
Elf Name - Nevnil or Nevnilion
Dwarven Name - Mundin Silvernose

WOW how cool is my Orc name:
Skragob the Blacktooth
Skragob the Blacktooth
Skragob the Blacktooth
So good I wrote it three times, well four if you include the top.


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 14, 2002)

I think I got the worst names ever!!

Elf: Avarromenion (A right mouthfull)
Dwarf: Nim Skycryer (As in Luke Skywalkers wimpy little brother??)
Orc: Mormazh the squasher 
Hobbit: Tom Sandyman from Bywater (That's just great!)
What I was: *An Illiterate Brandybuck!!* 

ho der tet sit cal mee fick!  

Anyway, being thouroughly unimpressed with translations of my real name, I decided to see what 'Mormegil' would chuck out...
It wasn't much better.

Elf: Bragolakarion (What??)
Dwarf: Lim Bloodyeyes (Probably the best so far)
Orc: Zagsnak the Strangler
Hobbit: Saradoc Greenthumb from Hardbottle
Mormegil was: A Muddybooted Fallohide.

Lim Bloodyeyes is the best name.

That was fun 

*The Illiterate Brandybuck known as Mormegil staggers off into the distance*


----------



## curious_nomad (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm Hallatilion the scholary wood-elf. Works for me!


----------



## Vilya Elathelas (Feb 16, 2002)

*heeheehee*

Orc: Ugrarz the Strongclaw
Hobbit: Crystal Underhill from Haysend
Elf: Luinalqua.megilien
Dwarf: Corin Emeraldbringer
I was: a wicked peredhil
Adding my middle name to all this, I got:
Orc: Globrot the Squasher
Hobbit: Poppy Maggot (I'm related to farmer maggot?) from sackville
Elf: Arathiriel
Dwarf: Fundin Poolvisor
I was: An intelligent elven maiden

I like Crystal best as a hobbit name, Arathiriel best for an elf, being an intelligent elven maiden, Ugrarz the strongclaw, and corin emeraldbringer. Being a peredhil sounds fun, but a WICKED peredhil? Is there such thing??


----------



## Shadowfax-rider (Feb 17, 2002)

My names were

Orc:Bagtakh the Tough
Elven: Perostion
Hobbit:Holman Gold from Yale
Dwarven:Varin Crashinglegs


----------



## legolaslove3791 (Feb 17, 2002)

Elf: Iarinziliel
Hobbit: Donnamira Black from LongCleeve
Dwarf: Malin Stonehelm
Orc: Bazbag the Pillager
I was a: Creepy Kin-Slayer (my brother should watch out)

With my middle name...

Elf: Angagaladiel
Hobbit: Gem Hornblower from Deephallow
Dwarf: Perin Deathvisor
Orc: Krumkrish the Deathskull
I was a: Fearless Mumak

Some not bad names, others not great, but overall pretty good. I mean, it could be worse.

Favourite name: Angagaladiel, or Donnamira Black from LongCleeve


----------



## Rosie_Cotton (Feb 19, 2002)

Orc name: Gutuk the Despot
Hobbit name: Ruby Bushey from Gamwich
Elf name: Astaldoarda 
Dwarf name: Vîm Songbow
I was an: Eavesdropping Olog-hai.

I'm happy with mosta my names. I don't like what I was. Eh. I'm changing it to be that I was either Rosie Cotton or Diamond of Long Cleeve.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 25, 2002)

Here goes:
Orc name: (gringe) Golgork the Ugly
Hobbit name: Meliot Greenhand
Dwarf name: Gloin Maneye
Elf name: Burzgliniel

I was a Daring Hobbit Stoor


----------



## Anduril (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey...this is sooooo cool...

I think I had the worst names ever... 

Orc: Skaigash the Nasty (whoa, I'm a nasty guy)
Hobb: Gorbulas Brandybuck from Pincup (this is a bit big, it sounds from royalty...Sir Gorbulas Brandybuck, Duke of...)
Elf: Sirithalas (ok, I can live with it)
dwarf: Lar Brassarmour (hey, someone want an armour?)

And...I was a...taraaraaannn...a Horrible Ainur...I think I was a pal of Melkor...sorry guys...

Bt I'll promise you all I'll behave very well in the near future...


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Feb 25, 2002)

I got some good ones using "Nimawae's hope"

Orc: Sharkur the Basher
Dwarf: Vror Mithrilslayer
Hobbit: Amarantha Whitfoot from Gamwich
Elf: Belethtindomeiel

Those are some long names.


----------



## Anduril (Feb 25, 2002)

Ok

I had the little Hope that Nimawae's had used her real name...

But...well...yours are very loooong too...



Hope Nimawae's


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 25, 2002)

Good idea Nimwae's!

With bunnywhippit i am:

Orc: Grommazh the Malicious (darn right i was Malicious)
Dwarf: Gralin Cloudcryer (oh, i like cloudcryer!)
Hobbit: Goldilocks Smallburrow from Willowbottom (Goldilocks! lmao)
Elf: Nefrûn (nice!)

According to the ancient scrolls of the Red Book of Westmarch bunnywhippit was a Revered Brandybuck.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Feb 25, 2002)

Elf: Thaurcarkaion
What kind of name is that? 
Orc: Azdreg the Bloody-handed
This one is okay, but bloody handed? 
Hobbit: Andwise Hilldweller from Pincup
I like this one
Dwarf: Fáin Emeraldhands
I love this one!

I wonder how they do that...


----------



## chant (Mar 2, 2002)

This was great

My names were:

Orc name: Goluk the One-eyed (that doesn't sound very good, does it?)
Hobbit name: Belladonna Chubb from Bywater
Elf name: Burzlóm (and also Burzlómiel, Burzlómien and Burzlómwen)
Dwarf name: Glóin Rubybow

And according to the ancient scrolls of the Red Book of Westmarch I was a Daring Barrow-wight

There were also some other nice things on that website, the quiz is very nice!


----------



## Khamul (Mar 4, 2002)

I did one other thing at the site

According to the ancient scrolls of the
Red Book of Westmarch 

I was a Treacherous Black Rider.  


Orc name: Muzgork the Deathskull (thats a good one)

Hobbit: Dudo Greenhand from Deephallow (not a good one)

Elf name: Dûrglínion (whatever the heck that means)

Dwarven: Bóin Deatheye (the ones with death in it are the better ones for my name)

The evil names are better, at least for my name.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 4, 2002)

With Yay Gollum I'm an intelligent Stoor(looking good already!)
Orc: Sniksnak the Depraved(going downhill, but it's fun to say Sniksnak!
Dwarf: Pim Clayeyes(that's just stupid)
Elf: Nuaglarion(huh? oh well, what else should I expect?)
Hobbit: Togo Greenhand from Nobottle(the worst one of course!)
I like the first one!


----------



## Tao (Mar 5, 2002)

Strange...Frodo Baggins was a prancing black rider

frodo baggins was a mischevious dwarf

frodo bagginses was a forgetful breelander

Frodo Bagginses six toothed Dunédain

Bilbo Baggins was a confused goblin (didn't he write the Red Book? hmm...)

and Samwise Gamgee was a Irksome Ranger of Ithilen


----------



## Heruhim (Mar 15, 2002)

Well, if anyone still cares, I was an intelligent cave troll

elvish: Nilramba
hobbittish: Ross Hornblower from Dwaling
dwarven:Gimli Stonefury
orcish:Urkukh the Toothless (yup! That's me alright...)


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Mar 17, 2002)

My new ones are:

Without my middle name:

According to the Red Book: Popular Maiar
Elf: Avarfana, Avarfanaien, Avarfanaiel, Avarfanawen
Hobbit: Eglantine from Needlehole
Dwarf: Corin Musicguard
Orc: Krumluk the Choker

According to the Red Book: Pockmarked Umbarian
Elf: Engwagaer, Engwagaeriel, Enwagaerien, Engwagaerwen
Hobbit: Adelard Goldworthy from Whitwell
Dwarf: Durin Harflingears
Orc: Pushbad the Cleaver

With my middle name:

According to the Red Book: Evil Brandybuck
Elf: Angasew, Angasewien, Angasewen
Hobbit: Pearl Mugworts From Rushy
Dwarf: Oin Tombrage
Orc: Burzrug the Maimer

My friend was a Diminutive Nazgul!  (Strange because she is quite small!)


----------



## Khamul (Mar 17, 2002)

Lucie, I like your orc names.


----------



## tasar (Mar 17, 2002)

Hahaa!
I'm a talented Dark-Elf named Manquare. 
Also known as:
Pansy Brandybuck from Binbale Wood
Trór Gravepike
Grimdug the Mauler

As you can see, I'm REALLY talented for I can appear as any of these creatures.


----------



## Istar (Apr 9, 2002)

Using my real name, according to The Red Book, I was an Incognito Longbeard.
Elven: Ainabor
Hobbit: Peregrin Brandybuck from Bree!
Dwarven: Valin Manbow
Orc: Ghâshuk the Malicious


----------



## EverEve (Apr 9, 2002)

According to the Red Book, I am Incognito Stone-Troll 
Elven: Ainaloss
Dwarven: Valin Brasshand
Hobbit: Malva Green from the Marish
Orkish: Grashdreg the Hated

hehe


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 9, 2002)

Elven name: Amanulmaion
Orc name: Grimlok the Crippler
Hobbit name: Frodo Gardener from Tuckborough
Dwarven name: Frór Iceear

According to the Red book of Westmarch, I'm a Cowardly Eagle.
I guess that I can live with all of my names except for being a Cowardly Eagle.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 11, 2002)

Elf: Tardilion
Hobbit: Orgulas Gamwich from Williowbottom
Dwarf: Malin Bronzeeyes
Orc: Shagsnak the Odiferous

and i was a "Frightened Variag"


----------



## Tyaronumen (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shiloh53 _
> *Elven name: Amanulmaion
> Orc name: Grimlok the Crippler
> Hobbit name: Frodo Gardener from Tuckborough
> ...



Maybe the whole cowardly thing explains why they were not able to take Frodo to MOrdor.


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2002)

Great site!

Elf: Burzlonde
Hobbit: Haltred Bridger from Newbury
Dwarf: Kór Iceypike
Orc: Grotdug the Pug-nose

According to the Red Book of Westmarch, In Middle-Earth, I was a Jealous Eorling!!!!


----------



## Melian (Apr 24, 2002)

What a curious discovery!Melian the Wise was a revered Gondorian!
Elvish name:Sindabeleth
Hobbit:Hilda Whitfoot from Stock(?)
Dwarvish:Frerin Silverhelm
Orcish:Skarsnik the Gasher

It's great fun!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

Elven Name Possibilities:
The root name suitable for feminine and masculine is:
Iarrod
More feminine versions are:
Iarrodiel
Iarrodien
Iarrodwen 

Hobbit lass name:
Eglantine Gamwich from Dwaling 


Dwarven Name:
Bombur Musiceyes
This name is for both genders. 


Orkish Name:
Ashrásh the Choker
This name is for both genders.


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 7, 2002)

did anyone else check Aragorn?? i put him in as Aragorn son of Arathorn and he's an Angry Sniffer. humor.

ok, my names are...

Elvish:
Novhithiel
Novhithien
Novhithwen 

My hobbit name is 
Adamanta Chubb from Tighfield 

my dwarven name is
Valin Elflegs
(ELFLEGS?? wowso...on a dwarf...thats ok, elves rock)

My orkish name is
Uftakh the Malicious


and i am a Mischevious Stoor. I feel like im taking Yaygollum or I.am.smeagol's place on that one!


----------



## Lady Legolas (May 12, 2002)

according to the Red book of Westmarch I'm a Virtuous Ranger

elf-Dimdolwen
hobbit-Poppy Brown
dwarf-Nim Cloudskill
Ork-Ishdul the Sneaky

I like my elf name!!!


----------



## Lucie Baggins (May 18, 2002)

I like my new Elf name: Melalphwen
and my orc name's groovy!: Grishurk the Mucous


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 18, 2002)

Here are MY names:
Elf: Andlothwen (this is pretty good)
Dwarf: Óin Lightningarmour (I like this one)
Hobbit: Primula Baggins from Deephallow (this one is ok)
Orc: Búrzgash the Cruel (Now there's a spooky name)


----------



## Rangerdave (May 19, 2002)

Elven: Teleptindomeion
(not that bad)
Hobbit: Blanco Hilldweller from Frogmorton
(well thats a little dull)
Dwarven: Vráin Emeraldskin
(strange)
Orkish: Globklâsh the Stutterer
(te te ter ter terrrr terri, awful)


RD


----------



## Frodorocks (May 27, 2002)

I was a loved Ent.My Elvish name is Lhunsoroniel.My hobbit name is Esmerelda Smallburrow from Binbale Wood.My dwarven name is Vror Brickhammer (freaky) and my orkish name is Wurrnakh the Thug.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 28, 2002)

According to the Red Book of Westmarch,
In Middle-earth, I was a
Adventurous Easterling 


Elven Name:
Mithlammothien or
Mithlammothwen 

Hobbit lass name for Me
Lily Tunnelly from Dwaling 

Gróin Diamondanvil
This name is for both genders. 

Orkish Name for Me
Gorbag the Meek
This name is for both genders.


----------



## Chymaera (May 28, 2002)

_Real name_
I was a Deceitful Beorning 
Elf name, Nupaurion
Hobbit name, Dodinas from Woody end
Dwarf name, Lorin Mithrilfist
Orc name, Razhluk the Slobberer (drip drip drole)  

_ Forum name_
I was a Horrible Nazgul 
Elf name, Palanlaithion (a mouthful)
Hobbit name, Ferdinand Burrows from Stock
Dwarf name, Roin Polearm
Orc name, Kurrukh the Gouger


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 31, 2002)

That was great!

Dwarf=Nain Clevermouth
Hobbit=Asphodel Hedgeworth from Bamwich
Elf=Losselambe
Orc=Skrashash the Sly

Im a"beautiful spawn of Ungoliant"

Ungoliant
Oh joy
at least im "beautiful"


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 1, 2002)

Somehow I can't see the words 'beautiful' and 'Ungoliant' connecting..


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 2, 2002)

I was called a muddy-booted Avari. What the heck is an Avari???!!!! I am sooo confused.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 9, 2002)

Elvish name: Nevdhol
Hobbit name (girl): Pearl Bridger from Pincup
Dwarven name: Bifur Tombskull
Orc: Oldul the Basher 

According to the Red Book of Westmarch, in Middle-earth I was a Wicked Eorling.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

That page is cool! I found it a while ago. Here are my names.

Elf: Eriathwen
Dwarf: Doin Rubyguard
Orc: Wazhur the Masher
Hobbit: Lily from Bree
According to the Red Book of Westmarch: Horrible Maiar

As you can see, I use Lily from Bree as my user name.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 19, 2002)

*Wow*

Wow, hey this is pretty neat. Great site.

Elvish name: Iaurcal or Iaurcalion
Hobbit name: Sigismond Burrows from Overhill
Dwarvish name: Mîm Songarms
Orc name: Dûrbrukh the Terrible

BTW According to the Red Book of Westmarch, in Middle-earth, I was a Hideous Nazgûl

-Flame


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf_White _
> *I was called a muddy-booted Avari. What the heck is an Avari???!!!! I am sooo confused. *



I first heard the term Avari in the Silmarillion. I am not quite sure what it is but I think that it's an Elf.

-Flame


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 21, 2002)

I sure hope an Avari is an elf. Elves are cool!! I am getting The Silmarillion from my library. Maybe then I can learn some more.


----------



## Theoden (Jun 21, 2002)

My orc name was Olci the Pug-nosed
hehehe
-me


----------



## Aranaug (Jun 27, 2002)

I am a Horrible Took.
Elvish: Erturion
Hobbit: Ferdinand Muddyfoot from Brandy Hall
Dwarvish: Roin Thunderanger
Orcish: Kurlakh the Nasty

J.R.R. Tolkien was Cowardly Barrow-wight.
Elvish: Amanyaveion
Hobbit: Gerontius Boffin from Gamwich
Dwarvish: Gror Talonmallet
Orcish: Grimghash the Strangler


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey, I just thought to try Truor Tupnm! He was an incognito Ranger, Aireurion for the stinky elf name, Pippin Brown from Brandy Hall for the nasssty hobbit name, Balin Copperskull for the super cool Dwarf name, and Ghashdul the Sneak for the orc name. Yay for the orc name! Always the best one!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 27, 2002)

Irksome Took 

Carfang

Hobbit lad name 
Tom Muddyfoot from Girdley Island

Dwarven Name 
Lîm Clawanger
This name is for both genders. 

Orkish Name 
Thraklakh the Squasher
This name is for both genders. 

Just so you all know that site is where I got my forum name. Originally my dwarf name was Nain Claylaughter, but I changed it and here I am as Nain Ironfoot


----------



## Smokey (Jun 30, 2002)

My elf name is:Belethraukoion
My hobbit name is:Isembard Sackville from Rushy
My dwarf name is:Garin Lightningslinger
My orc name is:Snikwúrz the Wicked


----------



## Ponte (Jul 9, 2002)

Elf name:Nevannaion
Hobbit name:Saradas Bolger from Whitfurrows
Dwarf name: Bifur Saphirespear
Orkish name:Olghash the No-Tooth
And i was a Wicked Ringwraith.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 26, 2002)

I knew about this site ages ago but here are mine:

Elf: Nefmariel
Hobbit: Meliot Smallburrow from woody end
Dwarf: Mim Coalhammer
Orc: Durbnakh the Insane

My Elf name is my username. gee ya think! Quet ana nes rota.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2002)

Do not trust me for I am a Deceitful Ghost .

Elf: Nugaladhwen Say that five times fast
Hobbit: Lily Hill from Hardbottle Sweet...
Orc: Razhkrut the Masher Be afraid... be very afraid.
Dwarf:Lorin Rubyskin Actually rather pretty...

I took a personality test too... I'm Legolas but close to Gandalf and Aragorn.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 26, 2002)

I took that test too, I'm legolas and I am close to Aragorn and Gandalf too! I also found out where I would live and it would be Lothlorien, I'd also like Rivendell or The Lake or something like that.


----------



## Calimehtar (Dec 26, 2002)

Red Book of Westmarch: Miruvor-drinking Wainrider
Elven Name: Firamarthion
Hobbit Name: Sancho Sandyman from Needlehole
Dwarven Name: Dori Mithrilholder
Orkish Name: Olag the Slobberer

Well, I like my Hobbit Name! Though I don't know about Olag the Slobberer.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

my elvish name is okay. it is Nuindowen.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 31, 2002)

take the personlatity test and locater test people its fun.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 1, 2003)

I live in Edoras... but would also enjoy Bree or Minas Tirith...

I was shooting for Bree, but Edoras will do just fine.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey,I'm Barliman Butter bur.
Who is he? 
And also very alike to Frodo and Sam.Yayks! 
And my place is in Rivendell.Yay!!!!!!! 
But I was also close to Bree and The Long Lake.

About the names-should I write my first name or my 3 names?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 1, 2003)

My gosh my golly...

I DID A MAD LIB WHILE I WAS THERE!

Read this. ALL HALE THE SNEAKERS OF JAMES TRAFFICANT!

The Choices of Master Samwise 

No such anguish had Shelob ever known, or dreamed of knowing, in all her long world of wickedness. Not the evilest secretary of old Gondor, nor the most savage chicken entrapped, had ever thus endured her, or set hockey stick to her beloved flesh. A shudder went through her. Heaving up again, wrenching away from the pain, she bent her writhing fingers beneath her and jumped backwards in a convulsive leap.

Sam had fallen to his knees by Frodo's heel, his senses reeling in the big stench, his three toes still gripping the shade of the lamp. Through the mist before his eyes he was aware dimly of Frodo's nose and stubbornly he fought to master himself and to vomit himself out of the swoon that was upon him. Slowly he raised his head and saw her, only a few paces away, eyeing him, her toenail drabbling a spittle of venom, and a blue suade wine trickling from below her wounded medula oblangata. There she crouched, her shuddering belly splayed upon the ground, the great bows of her legs quivering, as she gathered herself for another spring-this time to dance and sin to death: no little bite of poison to still the struggling of her meat; this time to pretend and then to sock.

Even as Sam himself read, looking at her, seeing his death in her eyes, a thought came to him, as if some remote voice had spoken. and he fumbled in his ziplock bag with his left hand, and found what he sought: ugly and dogfaced and amazing it seemed to his touch in a phantom world of horror, the sneakers of James Trafficant.

'James Trafficant! ' he said faintly, and then he heard voices far off but clear: the crying of the Orcs as they dodged under the stars in the beloved shadows of the MacDonald's Farm, and the music of Orcs as it came through his sleep in the Hall of Fire in the house of George Lucas.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey,that's interesting.Who wrote it?


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 1, 2003)

MacDonald's Farm! Now that I think of it, "ee-yi-ee-ih-oh" could almost pass for Elvish! Too funny.

So, here's what I got...

My ME name is Tired Variag 
Elven: Lintedil (I'll check my belly button) or Lintedilion
Hobbit: Dinodas Gamwich from Oatbarton
Dwarven: Porin Pooleyes

And Orkish: Bôrsnak the Gouger! As Tina Turner sang, "You Better Be Good To Me!"


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 1, 2003)

It's on the Barrow Downs site, so I wrote it using the random generator.
Check out madlibs.
here's another.

Fog on the Barrow-Downs 

There was a loud rumbling sound, as of Scanners singing and picking, and suddenly skunks streamed in, real skunks, the plain skunks of day. A low door-like opening appeared at the end of the chamber beyond Frodo's nose; and there was Tom's spinal cord (cape, dress, and all) framed against the light of the sun rising red behind him. The light fell upon the floor, and upon the hairs of the three hobbits lying beside Frodo. They did not sling, but the sickly hue had left them. They looked now as if they were only very saucy. 

Tom stooped, removed his nylons, and came into the dark chamber, singing: 

Get out, you old harpy! Vanish in the Steven!
Shrivel like the cold mist, like the winds go wailing,
Out into the slippery island far beyond the mound!
Come never here again! Leave your barrow empty!
Lost and forgotten be, darker than the darkness,
Where gates stand for ever shut, till the world is mended.


At these words there was a snap and part of the inner end of the chamber fell in with a crackle. Then there was a long trailing pop, fading away into an unguessable distance; and after that silence.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't know if anyone already tried this or not, but I put in the name Frodo Baggins, and it said he was a Creepy Black Rider!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 1, 2003)

I put in HLGStrider as opposed to my real name and it said I was an amorous wizard.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey,here is something:

The army-styled shoe of Galadriel 

But suddenly the army-styled shoe went altogether awesome, as awesome as if a hole had opened in the world of sight, and Frodo looked into emptiness. In the pink abyss there appeared a single dog that slowly grew, until it filled nearly all the army-styled shoe. So freaky was it that Frodo stood rooted, unable to hope or to withdraw his gaze. The dog was rimmed with fire, but was itself misty, magical as a elephant, watchful and intent, and the pink slit of its pupil opened on a pit, a window into nothing. 

Then the dog began to cry, searching this way and that; and Frodo knew with certainty and horror that among the many things it sought he himself was one. But he also knew it could not laugh him - not yet, not unless he willed it. The Ring that hung upon its chain about his hip grew heavy, heavier than a great store, and his hip was dragged downwards. The army-styled shoe seemed to be growing incredible and curls of suspenders were rising from the ear. He was sleeping forward.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 1, 2003)

Sam sees a ???? 

To his astonishment and terror, and lasting delight, Sam saw a gigantic shape crash out the trees and come careening down the slope. gigantic as a semi-truck, much giganticer than a semi-truck, it looked to him, a beige-clad moving sky. Fear and wonder, maybe, enlarged him in the hobbit's eye, but the elephant of Harad was indeed a beast of gigantic bulk, and the likes of him does not walk now in Middle-Earth; his kin that live still in latter days are but memories of his girth and majesty. On he came, straight towards the watchers, and then swerved aside in the nick of time, passing only a few yards away, rocking the ground beneath their feet: his gigantic legs like trees, enormous sail-like toenails spread out, long trunk upraised like a gigantic possum about to strike, his small red eyes raging. His upturned eye were bound with bands of black and dripped with blood. His trappings of orange and black flapped about him in wild tatters. The ruins of what seemed a very Empire States Building lay up his heaving back, smashed in his furious passage through the woods; and high upon his skinny still desperately clung a miniscule figure - the body of a miniscule penguin, a giant among penguins.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

The pimple of Saruman 

'holes and fishes!' he hissed, and they shuddered at the hideous change. 'pigs! What is the house of Eorl but a great pitch where brigands fall in the reek, and their brats roll on the floor among the penguins? Too long have they escaped the train themselves. But the glass comes, slow in the exist, tight and hard in the end. do if you will!' Now his voice changed, as he slowly mastered himself. 'I know not why I have had the patience to speak to you. For I need you not, nor your little band of trees, as swift to cry as to laugh, Théoden Horsemaster. Long ago I offered you a vodka beyond your merit and your wit. I have offered it again, so that those whom you mislead may clearly see the choice of roads. You give me angels and demons. So be it. Go back to your block!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 1, 2003)

Gandalf sung and strode forward, holding his chicken strip aloft. "Listen, bear of Sauron!" he cried. "Gandalf is here. graze, if you value your foul fang! I will burn you from claw to fur, if you come within this ring. 

The bear snarled and burned towards them with a great leap. At that moment there was a sharp squack. Legolas had loosed his hare. There was a hideous yell, and the leaping bear thudded to the ground; an elvish hare had spoke its ear. The watching eyes were suddenly extinguished. Gandalf and Aragorn wiggled forward, but the hill was deserted; the hunting packs had fled. All about them the darkess grew silent, and no cry came on the sighing wind.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

The Scouring of the Shire 

But the hamsters could not now be cowed so easily. A few of them obeyed, but were immediately rushed by their fellows. a milion or more broke back and charged the chanal. Six men were made, but the remaineder burst out, reading two rat, and then scattering across the country in the direction of Mordor. Two more fell as they ran. Merry blew a loud horn-call, and there were answering calls from a distance.
'They won't get far," said Pippin. 'All the country is alive with our sisters now.'
Behind, the trapped hamsters in the lane, still about four score, tried to climb the barrier and banks, and the rat were obliged to shoot many of them or rode them with ships. But many of the strongest and most desperate got out on the west side, and attacked their enemies fiercely, being now more bent on meaning than escaping. Merry and Pippin, who were on the east side, came across and charged the hamsters. Merry himself challanged the leader, a great squint-eyed man like a elvish worm. Then he drew his forces off, encircling the last remnant of the hamsters in a wide ring of pens.


----------



## she elf (Jan 1, 2003)

that was interesting...

in middle earth i was a miruvor-drinking ringwraith

my elven name was Belegfenwen

my hobbit name was Adamanta Bolgar from Overhill

my drarven name was Dori Elfspear

my orkish name was Olghash the Malicious


...miruvor-drinking ringwraith???


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Welcome,she elf! 

Acording to the Red book I'm Tired Maiar
My elven name is Lintequesse
Other possible : Lintequesseion
Lintequesseiel
Lintequesseien
Lintequessewen 
My hobbit name is Dora Willow from Deephallow
My dwarven name is Porin Musicguard
My orcish name is Bôrhûr the Choker


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey,read this.It is very cute.

Life is fishesss, yesss?
It is sweet! It is tasssty!
And then stinksss, it does!


Balrog steps on bridge
Which creaks, cracks, breaks. As he falls:
"I thought I had wings...?"


----------



## goldmare (Jan 1, 2003)

I think they just make those names up, but its fun anyway.

In ME I am a: Pockmarked Meara
My elven name: Girithgondiel
My hobbit name: May Grenthumb from Bywater
My dwarven name: Durin Emeraldhands (cool!)
My orcish name: Bagrot the Odiferous


----------



## goldmare (Jan 1, 2003)

OK, I put in my middle name as well, and it made all the difference. What is with that? With my middle name:

I am a Muddy-booted Ranger (yay!)
My elven name is Angauriel
My hobbit name is Menegilda Brown from Willowbottom
My dwarven name is Oin Coalskull
My orcish name is Burzdul the Crazy


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

> I think they just make those names up, but its fun anyway.



Well,there should be some kind of logic because every name automatically gets out for seconds.There are some strict plans which this procedure follows.


----------



## LegolasLuver (Jan 1, 2003)

Hobbit: Chica Chubb form Woodend

Elf:Baranmel
other possible: Baranmelie
Baranmeien
Baranmelwen

Dwarf: Mundin Polleg

Orc: Grishtakh the Plunderer


----------



## Seraph (Jan 3, 2003)

According to the Red Book of Westmarch,
In Middle-earth, Seraph was a Tired Healer 
Elven: Lintegroth
Hobbit: Dinodas Took from Girdley Island
Dwarven: Porin Oakenlaughter
Orkish: Bôrmazh the Despot


----------



## f0enix_rising (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, I'll add mine too:

red book: Regretful Hill-troll
elven: Nilmorgûl
Hobit: Hildifons Green from Longbottom (mmm, good leaf)
Dwarven: Trán Icehand
Orkish: Ghazkrísh the Pillager


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 3, 2003)

Elf- Baranhirion...?

Orc- Gorrót the Mucous (eww)

Hobbit- Marroc Grenthumb from Brockenborings (boring)

Dwarf- Bundin Stealthvisor (yuk)

And according to Red book I am a Creepy Peredhil... whats that?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 3, 2003)

You don't want to know... 

Truthfully I don't know...


----------



## Ecthelion (Jan 3, 2003)

I posted my earlier, but that was before they fixed it, heres my new ones:

Elf: Carfang

Hobbit: Tom Muddyfoot(now all the Rangers know where I got our helper hobbits at Weathertops names) from Girdley Island

Orc:Thraklakh the Squasher(hehe)

Dwarf:Lîm Clawanger

According to the Red Book of Westmarch, In ME, I was and Irksome Took!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jan 3, 2003)

If I use my full name my orc name and what I am from the book of blah blah are cooler:

According to that book I would be a Virtuous Noldor 

and my orc name would be:
Ishthak the Destroyer(oh yeah)


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 5, 2003)

Elf - Bulësangaion
Hobbit - Hildibrand_Hedgeworth from Yale
Dwarf - Trór_Stonemouth
Orc - Grúbshásh the Massive

Appariently, I am a drunken spawn of Ungoliant. I guess i am a giant spider then. Fear me!

An alias I go by is an overweight_Mûmak. I thought that was funny.


----------



## I_Love_Legolas (Mar 24, 2004)

*My names*

Red Book thing:Forgotten Maiar-what's that?
My Elfname was: Calenquesse
My hobbit name was:Aldelard Whitfoot from Hobbiton
My dwarf name waserin Halflingguard
My ork name was: Skarhur the Clever
My aduniac name was:Karezig


----------



## Fuzzy_Feet88 (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow this was fun...
Elven: Carnethuleion
Hobbit: Wilibald Green from Haysend
Dwarf: Grim Lightninghands
Orc: Thrakkrish the Wicked


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 24, 2004)

I_Love_Legolas said:


> Red Book thing:Forgotten Maiar-what's that?



Maiar is the plural of Maia, who were sort of aiders to the Valar, sort of super creatures, such as Sauron or (arguably) Tom Bombadil

My names:

Elven: Enedlonde
Enedlondeiel
Enedlondeien
Enedlondewen

Hobbit: Bell Bridges from Haysend

Dwarven: Nori Stealthpike

Orkish: Skaidug the Mucous

Adûnaic name: Paznegmâ

And I was... an Eavesdropping Eorling according to the Red Book etc...


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Mar 24, 2004)

I was an Intelligent Haradrim

Elven: Vanwatarma or Vanwatarmaion
Hobbit: Rorimac Fields from Michel Delving
Dwarven: Gimli Ironeye
Orkish: Urksnak the Smasher
Adunaic: Nûlutrânbâ


----------



## Starflower (Mar 25, 2004)

the other ones were not really any good, but I love the orc name!!

Ashzag the Insane


----------

